# Kultura > Kuzhina shqiptare dhe e huaj >  Oktapodi

## PINK

Vdes per sea food. Kam vendos te habis lagjen , te cudis mehallen. Po bota valle cdo thote , Bota ? (Lol)


So anyone help me ndonje recete ?  :Lulja3: 

Dua sugjerime vetem nga specialiste dhe shef tamam, se per amatore jam vete. 

Cheers .  :me kurore: 

p.s. nje metode gatimi qe i zien pak dhe i fut ne grill e di. po sdolen dhe shume te buta. se di pse-ne?   :i terbuar:

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

sa mafjoze qe je mi Pink  :ngerdheshje: 

vetem oktapoda ha

 :perqeshje:

----------


## PINK

> sa mafjoze qe je mi Pink 
> 
> vetem oktapoda ha


epo kur u ndane kshu na rane or Xhuxhu , une mafioze e ti Vip .  :arushi:

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

> epo kur u ndane kshu na rane or Xhuxhu , une mafioze e ti Vip .


ca o Vip-i?

se Vibert e di,  :mace e verdhe: 

ene saviem  :rrotullo syte:

----------


## INFINITY©

OCTOPUS MEZE

SERVES 8 -10 

Ingredients
3-4 lbs octopus 
3 ounces red wine vinegar 
1 tablespoon oregano (mediterranean) 
olive oil 
red wine vinegar 
1 garlic clove, crushed (optional) 

Directions

1- Rinse the octopus under cold, running water and place in pot dripping wet (you don't want to dry it off- this is the moisture it will cook in). 

2- Add the vinegar and garlic and cover the pot. 

3- Bring to the boil over low heat. 

4- It is tender when pierced easily with a fork (this can vary from octopus to octopus, so time is not a good indicator of doneness in this case). 

5- When cool enough to handle, strip off suckers and reddish-purple membrane on flesh (these are delicious, but the octopus is more presentable without them- enjoy them by yourself!). 

6- Cut the octopus into small tidbits. 

7- And arrange on a platter, drizzled with olive oil and vinegar and sprinkled with oregano. 

8- If you are going to serve the octopus another day, pack it in a jar or small tupperware bowl, cover with olive oil, top with 3-4 tblsps of vinegar and 1 tblsp oregano. 

9- Give a stir. 

10- Cover and refrigerate.

----------


## altint71

Ciao Pink
jane du arsyet qe aktapodi del i fort:
1)Perpara se ta vesh me zi duhet te perplaset keshtu leshohen lirohet muskujt(tentakulat)
2)O seshte zier mire.Duhete te zihet  me uj me krip per nji ore e ta provosh me nje piru a eshte zbutor apo jo,e pas zirjes duhet ta lesh ne tenxhere deri sa te ftohet uji e pastaj ti heqesh lekuren.

----------


## luxury

sallate oktapodi.....insalata di piovra

1.5 kg oktapod

1 kg midhje te vogla(vongole veraci)

1 kg midhje te medha nga ato me ngjyre te erret(cozze)

500 gr sepie te bardha te vogla(nuk e di ne quhen ne shqip keshtu kto lol)

500 gr sedan i fresket dhe krokant

vaj ulliri(une perdor olio di oliva extravergine)


hudhra

limon

dhe domate nga ato te voglat fare per dekorim


ne nje tenxhere gatuajje oktapodin,por tapose tenxheren me nje lloj qe ne ketu e quajme sughero(ne shqiperi nuk kam pare,nuk di as si ta quash ne shqip) dhe shtoi feta limoni lol,ato e zbusin oktapodin.
pastaj zien sepiet e vogla ne uje me kripe dhe limon lol.(per tja hedhur siper oktapodit)
pastaj heq fijet e sedanit me nje thike,i pret te holla fare.dhe i fut ne uje te ftohte akull per ti bere krokant.

pastaj fut sedanin ne nje tigan te madh si dhe oktapodin e zier por te prere ne copa te vogla.fut dhe midhjet e vogla(vongole) si dhe te medhate(cozze)

i kondit me vaj ulliri,prezzemolo,kripe dhe piper(pepe).

pastaj i hedh ne nje pjate te madhe te thelle,i dekoron me domate te vogla.

dhe i fut nji te ngronme,qe te shijon shume lol.


shif ktu nje foto nga une lol.

hajt se me kto prodhimet e detit me ka dal shkuma mua...ne qiell ti ngrejn hormonet :ngerdheshje:  :pa dhembe:

----------


## luxury

> Vdes per sea food. Kam vendos te habis lagjen , te cudis mehallen. Po bota valle cdo thote , Bota ? (Lol)
> 
> 
> So anyone help me ndonje recete ? 
> 
> Dua sugjerime vetem nga specialiste dhe shef tamam, se per amatore jam vete. 
> 
> Cheers . 
> 
> p.s. nje metode gatimi qe i zien pak dhe i fut ne grill e di. po sdolen dhe shume te buta. se di pse-ne?


hajt lol,feta limoni  perdor, ai e zbut oktapodin.

nese do receta te tjera,te jap sa te dush,te lepije gjith lagjia thonjt.


mos harro kuzhinieret me te mire jane meshkujt,femrat kane pak fantazi. :ngerdheshje: 


t'ishim bashk cudisnim ameriqine e jo me lagjen lol hahahahaha

----------


## Lady Oscar

> sallate oktapodi.....insalata di piovra
> ne nje tenxhere gatuajje oktapodin,por tapose tenxheren me nje lloj qe ne ketu e quajme *sughero(*ne shqiperi nuk kam pare,nuk di as si ta quash ne shqip) dhe shtoi feta limoni lol,ato e zbusin oktapodin.
> pastaj zien sepiet e vogla ne uje me kripe dhe limon lol.(per tja hedhur siper oktapodit)


Taposet tenxherja me sughero... dmth me material tape. Ka kapake te tille keshtu?
Edhe une e kam qejf oktapodin. E kam ne mendje qe ta gatuaj vet, po s'ma mban  :ngerdheshje: . U verdallosem recetave, po s'behem mbare. Kjo puna e tapes nuk eshte hera e pare qe e lexoj, por e kam te degjar me versionin qe bashke me oktapodin vihet eshe nje tape vere (nga ato me material natyral, jo ato qe jane imitim plastik) se ndihmon ne zbutje. Hile, hile, kjo dynja! lol

Receta jote duket sh interesante, po kam nja dy pyetje. Sa eshte koha tamam e zjerjes se okapodit? Do sh durim?
Sepjet e zjera me kripe nuk ka rrezik te dalin te forta? Se zakonisht kripen ia hedhin ne fund gjerave qe zjejne, se i forcon. Apo eshte limoni qe e neutralizon efektin? Po limon sa i hidhet ne zjerje? Ti, nga eksperienca qe ke,sa kohe i zjen sepjet? Ok, po e le me kaq, them se dalin e teprojne si pyetje. lol

Qofte per hajer Pink!  :ngerdheshje:  

p.s. gjithmone, me c'kam lexuar: mire eshte qe oktapodi te ngrihet nje here (nese eshte i fresket) dhe pastaj te shkrihet, se si proces i zbut muskujt e s'eshte nevoja ta rrahesh sh (kjo eshte nje nga arsyet qe dhe s'e bej, une s'di te rrah  :perqeshje: )

----------


## luxury

> Receta jote duket sh interesante, po kam nja dy pyetje. Sa eshte koha tamam e zjerjes se okapodit? Do sh durim?
> Sepjet e zjera me kripe nuk ka rrezik te dalin te forta? Se zakonisht kripen ia hedhin ne fund gjerave qe zjejne, se i forcon. Apo eshte limoni qe e neutralizon efektin? Po limon sa i hidhet ne zjerje? Ti, nga eksperienca qe ke,sa kohe i zjen sepjet? Ok, po e le me kaq, them se dalin e teprojne si pyetje. lol


epo nuk i tregoj nja dy sekrete te vogla lol :ngerdheshje:  hahahahaha ç'u pa puna pastaj,ta beni me mire se un :rrotullo syte: ....ndiq ato qe te thash une futi ca fantazi vete,gjithsesi sallat e mire do dali,credimi....po nuk doli e mire,mos u merr me me oktapoda,futja heres tjeter nji tenxhere te madhe me grosh :pa dhembe: 



do ndonje recet tjeter?

----------


## Lady Oscar

> epo nuk i tregoj nja dy sekrete te vogla lol hahahahaha ç'u pa puna pastaj,ta beni me mire se un....ndiq ato qe te thash une futi ca fantazi vete,gjithsesi sallat e mire do dali,credimi....po nuk doli e mire,mos u merr me me oktapoda,futja heres tjeter nji tenxhere te madhe me grosh
> 
> 
> 
> do ndonje recet tjeter?


u pika, fantazise tende!  :ngerdheshje: 

e c't'i besh recetat e tua, kur ti grin sallate per veten tende? 

vorben me groshe ta mbash ne krye te listes ti derman, se te ka formu kockat. 

po me ke flas dhe une, me rob qe cuditen me veten e tyre.

----------


## altint71

Luxuru  e mora receten dhe un.
Po segretin besoj eshte qesja e erret me lengun (ajo si boj ne ngjur gri te erret qe leshon oktapodi sapo eshte i goditur)thojn qe me ate behet me i shishem sugo e kondimentit.

----------


## luxury

> u pika, fantazise tende! 
> 
> e c't'i besh recetat e tua, kur ti grin sallate per veten tende? 
> 
> vorben me groshe ta mbash ne krye te listes ti derman, se te ka formu kockat. 
> 
> po me ke flas dhe une, me rob qe cuditen me veten e tyre.


e mir,une ja dhash pinkut receten,jo ty,ti bej gjell me presh lol.... :ngerdheshje: 

e thashe une meshkujt gatuajne shume me mire....altini e ka kuptuar.



nejse :perqeshje: 

hajt shendet,shefe

----------


## Lady Oscar

> e mir,une ja dhash pinkut receten,jo ty,ti bej gjell me presh lol....
> 
> e thashe une meshkujt gatuajne shume me mire....altini e ka kuptuar.
> 
> 
> 
> nejse
> 
> hajt shendet,shefe


shendet dhe ty peshkatari i rritur me presh!  :Lulja3:

----------


## luxury

> shendet dhe ty peshkatari i rritur me presh!


thnx,bye................

----------


## PINK

Dashuria kalon nga Stomaku ka thene nje njeri i mencur shume (ishte femer a mashkull nuk dihet ende)  :ngerdheshje: 

O zhot si e paske bere ate sallaten Luxury. I think I like you .  :u shkriva: :


Ef kaleminderit shume. profesionist i midhjes dhe peshkut qenke .  :Lulja3:

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

o lando,

ci bo oktapodit mer  :ngerdheshje: 

e shkely per shalesh  :perqeshje: 

do i bosh femrat me testosteron,


lol

----------


## PINK

> o lando,
> 
> ci bo oktapodit mer


 :pa dhembe: 


Po kallamarin si e ben Luxury . Me jep ndonje recete dhe per kallamarin. Se aq  i kam qef dhe ato , po asnjehere sme behen si ne restorant.  :i terbuar:

----------


## luxury

> Dashuria kalon nga Stomaku ka thene nje njeri i mencur shume (ishte femer a mashkull nuk dihet ende)


femer ka qen :ngerdheshje: 




> O zhot si e paske bere ate sallaten Luxury. I think I like you .


lol,kam rezeta te tjera sa te dush,I like u 2 :buzeqeshje: 





> Ef kaleminderit shume. profesionist i midhjes dhe peshkut qenke .


dhe i feminologjis lol :ngerdheshje:  hahahahaha.....te hash gjona deti te shkon testosteroni ne qiell.


ps.kiss.....


ti xhuxhu mos shif gjo.

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

> ti xhuxhu mos shif gjo.


Lando une s'shof gjo mer daje,

po ki kujdes udhheqjen se ato ju shohin  :ngerdheshje: 

ene yp xhixhi 

 :perqeshje:

----------

